# Pigeon in Afton, Minnesota really needs a home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*This one no longer needs home, h/she flew away*

Hi everyone,
I have a pigeon that was reported to us who really needs a home. If anyone can give this little one a home please send me a pm and I will give you the contact info so you can get in contact with finder. Below is the email the finder sent to me.

She is all white and a larger bird. Her tag is 03 FN 89 10 NPA, I have
already emailed,
the National Pigeon Association and he said that she was previously
owned by
someone
in Arizonia. He also said that she is probably a show bird. We live in
Afton, Minnesota, the new owner that bought her did not update the file
to
say where she was going to live.

Could you please help us find her home.

Thanks,

Angie Bechel


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

if you could send her to me,i will take her,and give her a great home.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Teebo, I got a call a little while ago from the finder to inform me that they let the bird out for a little and it flew away. I'm only hoping that the bird found h/her way home.


----------

